# how many miles do you have?



## the_new_kid (Nov 12, 2004)

I have 189,000 mile on my car and it is all stock the only problem was the clutch and when the radiator hose broke and cracked the head but it is still going. 
How many mile so you have on your b13's?


----------



## schauhan (Apr 29, 2004)

My Sentra XE has 242000+ miles and still runs unbelievably stronger. Amazing but true.


----------



## Hans_Snarcher (Jul 10, 2004)

sentra lost 5th gear at 120 but still goin!


----------



## znamya (Sep 21, 2004)

schauhan said:


> My Sentra XE has 242000+ miles and still runs unbelievably stronger. Amazing but true.


woww, incrediable; mines only has 95k miles and I like my car


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

133k. i beat on it everyday, and it runs still like the day it left the factory  just today i was drifting it in the rain


----------



## BoominSentra (Nov 14, 2004)

I've got a 91 nissan sentra, 207k on it.. still runs strong, starting to get a slight tick, but it's still running great. 

later,
Johnny!


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

93 se-r with about 192k on chassis and about 40k on jdm motor
93 g20 with about 99700


----------



## bast525 (Jul 3, 2004)

147k on a '91 Sentra SE-R I just picked up 3 mos. ago off some dealers lot, who didn't know what he had  (recently painted, Sentra and SE-R badges had been painted over).

A few minor problems with it, most of the 'usual stuff' like bad MAF ground and funky idle, just dealt with a very leaky valve cover gasket, soon to deal with the (also seems common) leaky power steering hose. It rattles a lot, so the timing chain tensioner is probably another of the 'usual problems' I'll have to deal with at some point... but other than all that the thing runs great! I've wanted one for years and can't wait to get a few more HP out of it and put a nice suspension on it. Oh and 5th gear works fine as well :thumbup:


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

93 Sentra SE with 166k miles on it. From the looks of it everything under the hood is stock or original except the clutch which I was told by the guy I bought it from 2 months ago that it is a year old. Runs strong and I beat the crap out of it everyday meaning sliding around turns and pushing it down straightaways on back roads. However, just found that the powersteering fluid is leaking but don't yet know where and occasionally it throws a fit about going into first or reverse. However, this spring it's getting torn apart, cleaned up, and a new JDM motor and JDM tranny hopefully.

Mitch


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

157K here, and the engine still sounds like a sewing machine when it idles. The only problem I have right now is the leaky front main. Other than that, the engine and auto tranny run very strong. 

Parts replaced so far:
Both front axles, water pump, entire exhaust from manifold to muffler (including muffler), brake pads, and of course oil.

No timing chain noises, starter and alternator have not gone (knock on wood). And I am soon to have my Hyperco/AGX setup. HOORRAAAYYY!!!

P.S. Would any of you other high mileage vets trust your car on a cross country run?


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Just turned 170,000 this week. Still seems like a lot of life is left in the motor, though the body is rusting out and AC is history.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

jharris1 said:


> 157K here, and the engine still sounds like a sewing machine when it idles. The only problem I have right now is the leaky front main. Other than that, the engine and auto tranny run very strong.
> 
> Parts replaced so far:
> Both front axles, water pump, entire exhaust from manifold to muffler (including muffler), brake pads, and of course oil.
> ...


I would do a double check of everything first but I would definately trust my car on a cross country run. Remember it's a nissan, not a ford or chevy. Our cars have a long life and excellent reliability.

Mitch


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Catman said:


> Just turned 170,000 this week. Still seems like a lot of life is left in the motor, though the body is rusting out and AC is history.


LOL. I hear ya there. I've got a major project this spring repairing rust on my beast.


----------



## Inspector12 (Aug 30, 2004)

the_new_kid said:


> I have 189,000 mile on my car and it is all stock the only problem was the clutch and when the radiator hose broke and cracked the head but it is still going.
> How many mile so you have on your b13's?



My 93 is closing in on 180k. This is my second Sentra. My first was an 82 B11, 5 speed liftback. I bought it barely running with 127k on it, did some minor repairs and drove it another 108k. The body and interior were still clean when I sold it and with very little work would have run nearly as good as new. My wife finally convinced me to replace it with a new Altima about five years ago.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

127k 93 XE. Mitch I think you just did your timing chain tensioners. What does it sound like when it needs to be done? I'm curious because I can definitely hear my chain when I open the hood, but I can't tell if the tensioners are worn or if it's just normal chain noise.

I gotta decide in a couple months whether or not to keep it and replace the cat-back and clutch, fix the front main leak, and fix the tranny oil leak where ever that's coming from. I don't really feel like doing all that to a 13 year old car when I could afford to upgrade to a B14 with half the miles, especially if the tensioners are going. But then again it'd be nice to not have a car payment for another year if I could get another 20k out of her easily.


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

my b12 has 164,5** km on it which translates to about 102,200Miles... not bad for a 92


----------



## divisionskate (Mar 7, 2004)

got you all beat by about, ummmm, lets just say alot. 265,000 this week.


----------



## bast525 (Jul 3, 2004)

About the A/C... is this a common thing for 100k mile + B13's or SE-R's in particular to have failed AC's? Mine worked for like a day when I bought it... at first I thought maybe it was leaking freon, but when I turn the AC on there is no sign of the compressor cycling on and off at all.

Are the compressors known to go bad on these or what?


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

PeaNut has 211,243 miles, bought it with 180,xxx and lots of maintence records  last year for $1,200. I am the second owner and I put about $500 into her suspension so far replacing the worn out bits and pieces. I thinks this bitch is going to run forever and still get around 30mpg.
Future plans: a new headliner and paint because this florida sun is a brutal MOFO!


----------



## Togie (Oct 28, 2004)

PeaNutB13 said:


> PeaNut has 211,243 miles, bought it with 180,xxx and lots of maintence records  last year for $1,200. I am the second owner and I put about $500 into her suspension so far replacing the worn out bits and pieces. I thinks this bitch is going to run forever and still get around 30mpg.
> Future plans: a new headliner and paint because this florida sun is a brutal MOFO!


Got 129k on my b13. Replace power steering host on 120k.


----------



## Togie (Oct 28, 2004)

PeaNutB13 said:


> PeaNut has 211,243 miles, bought it with 180,xxx and lots of maintence records  last year for $1,200. I am the second owner and I put about $500 into her suspension so far replacing the worn out bits and pieces. I thinks this bitch is going to run forever and still get around 30mpg.
> Future plans: a new headliner and paint because this florida sun is a brutal MOFO!


Got 129k on my b13. Replace power steering host on 120k.


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

My 92 XE is close to 147k.I drive on it everyday to and from school and somtimes short trips for around 60miles.Just today my girlfriend was fuzzing about I was driving too fast around corners and made her dizzy.  
I always go like 75-80miles/hr on the freeway on this little tough guy.


----------



## the_new_kid (Nov 12, 2004)

joeli16 said:


> My 92 XE is close to 147k.I drive on it everyday to and from school and somtimes short trips for around 60miles.Just today my girlfriend was fuzzing about I was driving too fast around corners and made her dizzy.
> I always go like 75-80miles/hr on the freeway on this little tough guy.


well i think i is a little stupid of me but i still trust mine at 105+mph with 189k on it so don't say anything about 75-80mph that is my 3rd-4th gear shift


----------



## sts25 (Aug 19, 2004)

i've got 242,000 miles on my '92 sentra E and i've been autocrossing it for 3 years, without any problems!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OldS13 (Sep 20, 2003)

218K+ on my '91 XE. Just lost 5th gear and need to replace drivers side CV boot. Doors are sagging a little and the clear coat is just starting to oxidize in a few spots. Motor still runs strong. I'll drive it till it rusts itself to death.


----------



## sowntrax (Nov 23, 2004)

Whoooo. 93 niss sentra It's like 230,000. I'd have to go look again to be absolutely sure. It's still in real good running condition though. Never had any serious problems with it except replacement of the radiator a while back. Jesus that's a big number when you type it out like that.


----------



## Shammuk (Dec 13, 2003)

32k


----------



## vqman (Jan 17, 2003)

'93 SE-R here, 84,500 miles..


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

91' se-r, 170K and still kickin' :banhump:


----------



## blonde_sk8erboi (Nov 16, 2004)

91 sentra gxe 150000 almost and is still running


----------



## Drupjohn (Apr 17, 2004)

Do I have everyone beat? 

1994 Sentra XE 5-speed: 368,000kms (I just gave away where I am) which converts to about 228,000+ miles.

Not only that, it's on it's original transmission and only it's second clutch. It has no AC or anything fancy, pretty stock.

Just had to replace the CV joint on Monday. It's had it's regular oil changes, spark plug replacements bi-annually, and tune ups annually. The only issue is my distributor is cracked, so I need an extra screw to hold the cap on, but otherwise it runs GREAT. No abnormal noises to speak of, and starts every time.


----------



## evil_001 (Dec 3, 2004)

Rockin at 222,027 cool, and damned if the radiator didn't go. But to make matters worse, it was still driven...straight into the ground. Blew a headgasket and it cost less just to drop a new motor; so we did... or are, in a week or so. Good stuff. Decided to make it a show car. A Night rider sleeper. Soup of the month.  :cheers:


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

190K and still purring. Leaks oil from the pan gasket and is on its third starter. At least those are cheap! Last time I had it inspected, the inspector said he had a 91 with 280K! Here's hopin'.


----------



## SERialThreatz (May 29, 2002)

285,000 and some odd digits its still a beast..I love my bitch never changed the engine just basic maint. The only thing that she needs now is a fuel pump..


----------



## enflyte (Dec 30, 2004)

sentra97gxe said:


> I would do a double check of everything first but I would definately trust my car on a cross country run. Remember it's a nissan, not a ford or chevy. Our cars have a long life and excellent reliability.
> 
> Mitch


Excuse the late response(brand new member) but I couldn't resist this.
My 92 SE has 145K. My *FORD* Mustang GT, 170K. Both still strong. but
the ford is stronger.

Kev-


----------



## NissanNiNjA (Dec 21, 2004)

Have a 1987 Nissan Pulsar XE rollin' along at 257,000 with stock everything except what I do every 6 month for a complete tune up... oil every 2500 miles and the rest on tune up needed or not.. and if it still is good I take it off and keep it


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

NissanNiNjA said:


> Have a 1987 Nissan Pulsar XE rollin' along at 257,000 with stock everything except what I do every 6 month for a complete tune up... oil every 2500 miles and the rest on tune up needed or not.. and if it still is good I take it off and keep it


My sister had an 87 Pulsar and the thing drove like it was never going to die. Then she got rid of it for an Altima....


----------



## ktp1598 (Dec 15, 2004)

*170k*

170,100 94 SE-R. Just got it from 2nd owner who had it since 10k. All service done at a dealer!! With records! New clutch, struts, ac compressor, dryer, alternator and rear brakes. (1yr before I bought it)


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

*Just reached 100,000 miles -- Hooray!!!*

Well I guess I am part of the 100,000 mile club now. My '97 200SX just rolled the odometer over to that number. Here is a picture of the odometer rolling from 99,999 miles to 100,000 miles: 










And here is a picture of the odometer finally at the 100,000 mile mark: 










Funny thing is, I bought the car with 76,000 miles on it just about 3 years ago and that is all the mileage I have accumulated on it! I guess that happens when you live close to lots of places. It will be paid off after 1 more payment as well, so that will be cool, too. Anyway, just figured I'd share.


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

Oops, wrong thread!!! I just used the search utility for "mileage" and this is what I found...this should actually be on the B14 forums. Sorry.


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

*the Bitch rolled over @ 300,000miles (odometer)*

i have 321,000 miles on my VW jetta 2.0L I4 1995 (5speed manual) . . . 0-60 8-9seconds depending on if it's having a good or bad day. . . and this is with stock everything


----------



## nismo200sx16 (Aug 25, 2004)

my 98 200sx has 75,000 ,my girlfriends 240sx has 230,000 , and my 85 200sx had 176,000 on it when i pulled the motor to put in the sr20det. I ran that ca20 with no oil and no belt to run the water pump and fan many times and it ran strong till the day I took it out. It had a bad oil leak and it always made the belt slip off.


----------



## Togie (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey guys, with that mileage I know you’ve got allot of experience on repairs. Who knows how to replace power steering seal kit? This is for power steering rack.


----------



## 94SE-R_wi (Sep 14, 2004)

My 93 SE-R has 110,632 Runs good, but i think i have to reground the MAF
Replaced:
Frount clip(bought it smashed)
lower control arm 
ball joints
frount struts
Brakes 
02 sensor
tune up
axel seal
Mods:
KN filter 
cat back
-Ben


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

111,876 miles ... purrs like a kitten... I bought the car with 40 miles in Aug '94.


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

158k here, runs great, no rust anywhere on the car!


----------



## stealthmode20 (Jan 30, 2005)

125k on my 92 XE


----------



## tazewellterror (Feb 2, 2005)

165k ,and still runs like a scalded dog


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

just passed 140k ans she still runs strong.


----------



## ThePatrick (Feb 16, 2005)

149,000 on the sentra - 176,000 on the beretta - 250,000+ on the eagle


----------



## 92SentraTX (Feb 11, 2005)

The 92 I just bought has 182k on it but is needing some TLC but still runs and drives ok. Gotta oil leak (several actually it appears) and some handling issues I need to address. My 95 ext cab Chevy fullsize truck has 132k on it and just got rid of a 94 Z28 that had 125k. I am sure with the proper maintenance and care I should get well over 200k out of both truck and car. I also have a 74 K5 Blazer that still hasnt reached 100k......of course it has sat for about 15 years  :thumbup: 

Brad


----------



## tomglenn (Jan 26, 2005)

the car has 303000 on the thing now. The JDM sr20de has about 45k. AND THE SUNROOF STILL WORKS!


----------



## packerfan3001 (Dec 11, 2004)

just rolled 267000

this summer ill be puting a sr20de in it............maybe!


----------



## white_chocolate (Oct 14, 2004)

94 sentra xe with 186,2** miles on er and she still runs strong.Just the usual oil change,plugs,etc.


----------



## the_new_kid (Nov 12, 2004)

*wow i can't beileve...*

I haven't visted this site for a long time. A month and a half to be exact. I was on vacation and decided not to take my laptop w/ me. I would have never beilved that my thread would have lasted this long. 

Another thing is i notice that the majority of you guys have in the mid range of the 100,000 mile mark. Is this because of a strong car? I guess so. Also i just relized i should have posted this before i should have had everyone specify if it was an automatic or manual tranny. I am sure most of you here today have manual trannnies in your cars.

Thankx again for all your replies and i have hit the 192,000 mark the other day. Still going for 200,000 can't wait to see it turn over.


----------



## ezepze (Jan 21, 2005)

n14 aus spec pulsar man 200,000k = 125,000miles
extractors,zorst,cai, 88Kw atw = 118Hp atw
hummin along :thumbup: 
cams and adj cam gears nxt week


----------



## JDM_Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

I have a 93 Nissan Sentra coupe and I have about 144K miles. And still runnig strong. We took that car twice to Orlando and to New orleans about 6 times and also drove it from Denver to Houston where we bought the car.


----------



## a_d_y_a (Feb 25, 2005)

153,053- it used to do daily 100 miles!


----------



## floydiandays (Mar 15, 2005)

1992 XE automatic

249,000 Drive 40 miles one way to work. Has an oil leak. Still peppy and sounds good.


----------



## nhladky (Mar 10, 2005)

1993 Sentra XE Auto GA16DE 4Door.

128,000 miles on it. Bought it a month or 2 back for 1500. Under hood is clean, no oil leaks, no ticks or taps. 

Only things I've done to it is change the oil to Mobil 1 Synthetic, replace the oil filter w/Fram Double Guard, put in a Fram AirHog air filter, and just replaced both half shafts. 

Car takes off, stops and corners like I'd expect a new one to do. Will be real happy if it gets me to 250K Miles.


----------



## Mr Clean (Apr 22, 2002)

My 1991 SE-R has 17,895 miles on it.


----------



## MsifitOfMusic (Jun 15, 2004)

94 Sentra Limited Edition With 170000 on her and running stronger then ever... Just Replaced Starter.


----------



## Two4One (Jan 16, 2005)

I have 178,800 on mine. I bought it last year with 169,900 on it. I'm really impressed with the shape of this car after all those miles. Sure it has some gremlins here and there but it's mechanically sound. The door is sagging a little and there's some rust at the top of the windshield on the driver's side but overall it's great! Did I mention it's quick too? :thumbup:


----------



## green94 (Mar 30, 2005)

232,000 and still going. On third alternater. Second manual trans. Has a headlight problem now.


----------



## Astrin (Apr 4, 2005)

At 170,954 at the moment. Engine is still running strong and everything in the car still works. Very little body rust. Only problem is I'm getting a lot of sludge building up inside the engine. Gonna have to try the Auto-Rx cleaner and change the PCV again soon. It's due for a little love anyway.


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

1996 200SX SE, With 125,000 miles. Clutch was slipping but its fixed. Runs great, No problems except with the sunroof. And thats a PITA.


----------



## cz94sentra (Apr 4, 2005)

*94 sentra xe*

I have about 91,000 miles on my '94 sentra. It is a manual, and I have been driving it regularly for the past five years. Bought it with only 40k miles, and it has been very reliable. Starter just went out, and I have replaced cv boots and axles, brakes, and spark plugs and wires, but that's it.

Thanks,
Casey


----------



## BrookShadowRC (Jul 18, 2004)

*91 Sentra E*

Mine has just over 182k this morning. Sill running strong, just needs to pass emissions. 

Ron


----------



## ciVick_EX (Aug 1, 2004)

Recently passed 200k miles... look forward to more, the car has been very resilient, and other than some small electrical problems the engine is running strong.


----------



## DA6GSR (May 5, 2005)

new member here.

291,--- on the odometer now. it is a 92 XE 4 door automatic. I bracket race it on the weekends and drive it daily to work. I put around 1500 miles a month on the car still. I just need to change the suspension out finally.


----------



## Modemagic (May 13, 2004)

*'92 Sentra GXE*

190k on the odometer. Pulled via a towbar behind a motor coach who knows how much of it.


----------



## amje417 (Sep 4, 2007)

just put mine back on the road after 2 years of sitting runs great just turned 185500


----------



## edson (Jul 10, 2007)

I have 210k miles, HB extended cab V6 1990 and still runing


----------



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

Mine's got 123k miles on it. I won't flatter it; it definitely looks its age. I bought mine from some lady who got it from a mechanic friend of hers; it was painfully obvious that it's been sitting for years. It's gone through at least two or three owners without even being registered. It came with a trash bag full of engine parts in the trunk, which gave me mixed feelings about its reliability.

The engine makes a moaning sound. Dunno if that's normal or not. Also, one of the cylinders is running lean and has oil leaking into where the spark plug goes.

Over all, it's been a reliable car, despite the underpowered engine and crappy gas mileage.


----------



## DA6GSR (May 5, 2005)

well update on mine since this post is back on top.

I am up to 323,000 miles now. Still bracket racing it every chance I get. I still have a few oil leaks on the car but overall it runs great. It is still making rounds bracket racing. I am just now starting to worry about the engine. It still pulls strong, as strong as it can. So I am going to start towing the car to the track in the next few weeks.


----------



## green94 (Mar 30, 2005)

A sold mine for $125 last year with 256K. RIP Sentra


----------



## nietzsche0o (Aug 6, 2007)

Only 80 grand on a '91 Sentra E.


----------



## fleck (Jan 12, 2007)

I got my 93 with just over 92K miles on it in January. I've got it up to about 105 now. I deliver in it.


----------



## kalon38 (Sep 25, 2007)

Found my 93 SE in mid-July with 90K miles have 94K now. Not a single problem, super clean, passed NJ inspection and found it for only 1000 bucks.  Expecting to see many more miles to come.


----------



## s94_sentragtr (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a 94 Sentra E with 268,000+ still running strong with some mods. Starting to smoke a little. Fixing to get a complete overhaul.


----------



## soychingon8 (Aug 19, 2005)

i have a 93 se-r and have 110,000 on chassis and about 47,000 on jdm motor


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

LoL This thread should be a stickey. 

I just passed up 200K about 2 weeks ago. I'm on engine two unfortunatly since I didn't catch my main seal blow out in time and spun a bearing. Drove it home with the spun bearing without much issue really (About 15 miles) and decided to tear the engine down and rebuild it. My chassis is solid but my sheet metal shows it's a snow-belt car  She's been a trooper and still taps redline once a day.


----------



## areglo_ (Sep 12, 2007)

93' sentra jx with 115,000


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

209,000 miles...still with the orginal rear brakes and water pump. Engine and auto trans have never been touched. Well, I did change the front main seal at 176,000, but that's it.
It helps that I bought it new and that I religiouly maintain it and use syn oil in the engine and trans. engine oil gets changed every 5K, trans between 30-50K. It's by far the most reliable car I've ever owned. I'm lucky in that I can put it up during the winters and not use it.


----------



## amje417 (Sep 4, 2007)

*just rolled 188000*


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

I had 195,000 on my old b13 then i sold it. It felt like it was going to spin a bearing real soon.


----------



## Sentra E (Oct 16, 2007)

'92 2 door Sentra E with with 1.6 and 4 speed manual, exactly 221,346 miles as of this posting. I went out to Augusta, GA and back yesterday, put over 500 miles on the car yesterday alone, ran 75-85 mph the whole way. I got about 34 mpg. It burns a quart of oil about every 800 miles. My brother bought the car in early September with 214,800. He gave $600 for it. 

The car is physically in good condition. It could use a paint job, but no rust anywhere (original GA car), and it drives great. The Car Fax said it has never been in an accident. The original owners manual and everything is still in the glove box. Replacement engines around here with around 100k miles are about 100 bucks. Plan to keep driving the car for as long as it will go... and with parts being so cheap and the car being so easy to work on, I can see that being easily double the mileage it currently has, and far beyond. My brother and I both have much nicer cars, but neither get very good gas mileage. We both work at the same place, which is about 60 miles away, so we ride to work together and decided to get a little beater that gets good gas mileage. So far we are loving this car with it's 34-38 mpg it's been getting. It will pay for itself in no time.

Ohh, and the A/C still blows ice cold!


----------



## Sentra E (Oct 16, 2007)

Sentra E said:


> '92 2 door Sentra E with with 1.6 and 4 speed manual, exactly 221,346 miles as of this posting.


Uhh, make that 222,625 as of now, 3 days later. :crazy: 

We are driving the wheels off this car.


----------



## macphee4 (Oct 11, 2007)

456,000 km canadian here

95' 200sx all stock, fart can 7000rpm 584875 times daily 
doesnt burn a drop of oil.


----------



## 91nissansentra (Oct 25, 2007)

91 nissan sentra 1.6L auto 95,000miles. Driving sweet but local only 20-21mile per gallon, highway only 25mpg. Any suggestions how to improve mpg?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

91nissansentra said:


> 91 nissan sentra 1.6L auto 95,000miles. Driving sweet but local only 20-21mile per gallon, highway only 25mpg. Any suggestions how to improve mpg?


i know i don't really belong here but check your o2 sensors.
but to add to the thread, before i got rid of my b13 i was at 160k still kicking, sort of


----------



## 1slo87300ZX (Oct 27, 2007)

*1987 300ZX Non Turbo with 227K and still loves long road trips without issues. *


----------



## 1.6se-r (Oct 23, 2007)

jharris1 said:


> 157K here, and the engine still sounds like a sewing machine when it idles. The only problem I have right now is the leaky front main. Other than that, the engine and auto tranny run very strong.
> 
> Parts replaced so far:
> Both front axles, water pump, entire exhaust from manifold to muffler (including muffler), brake pads, and of course oil.
> ...


I drove my Turbo GA16 across 4 times. the best part was going through the mountains with turbo its a blast. The car 260k on it while at the time i was on my 4th motor since i had installed the turbo in 2003. now its on the 7th and it took me to a [email protected] Daily driver.


----------



## kcrick (Nov 12, 2007)

mines got 179k and still goin, only problem is cv axles.


----------



## secretsof2113 (Nov 18, 2007)

192,000 miles on mine and still runs. Resonator pipe has dropped, so it's loud, and the front axles need some work, but I just don't have the money to get that stuff fixed, or I'd keep the car.


----------



## DaithiPulsar (Nov 28, 2007)

*How many miles?*

My 1987 Pulsar NX has 306,100kms on it (190,200 miles) and running strong. Bought it for $500, dealer didn't expect it to last, it's got great zip in it and still looks fantastic. You wouldn't get a girlfriend this cheap.


----------



## Rajesh77054 (Nov 30, 2007)

230,000+ for me. 1997 Sentra, 1.6L


----------



## kobear (Dec 9, 2007)

My 1998 200SX SE 5-spd just turned 215K and still running well (even on the original clutch). I bought it right off the showroom floor with 50 miles on it. The body is going to rust out before the motor dies.

Parts replaced: alternator, dr side pwr window module, various engine sensors, and now the blower motor resistor needs replaced.


----------



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

Since this is a thread about mileage, I have a question about timing chains. My car has 125k miles on it and I'm going to assume that the previous owners never replaced the timing chain. Should I consider getting it replaced as preventive maintenance or do I even have to worry about it breaking?


----------



## raerae (Dec 11, 2007)

I have 244,000+ on my 1991 Nissan SE-R and it is running great. I am having a small issue with it popping out of 5th gear and I am in the process of replacing both right and left half axle shafts. I love ths car!


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Some dude at work has a 91/92 Sentra E with 298k. He bought it 8 years ago "just to get him though the winter" and has been driving it since.


----------



## 1991nissansentra (Dec 12, 2007)

*low miles!*

Bought her with only 24,000 miles in January of 2006. She now has 63,000 on the clock.


----------



## raerae (Dec 11, 2007)

1991nissansentra said:


> Bought her with only 24,000 miles in January of 2006. She now has 63,000 on the clock.


Very nice. It is always great to find a car like that with low miles. Should last you a good long time.


----------



## zak_91_ser (Dec 6, 2007)

i got 225xxx and it still runs strong. (it was babied by the last owner) i beat on it everyday and was doing around 133 in it this weekend. so it has a lot of life left in it. but im cutting its life short this summer when i swap in the det from a bluebird or avenier hopefully outta the gti-r!


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

TheBrownRobert said:


> Since this is a thread about mileage, I have a question about timing chains. My car has 125k miles on it and I'm going to assume that the previous owners never replaced the timing chain. Should I consider getting it replaced as preventive maintenance or do I even have to worry about it breaking?


No you dont.Timing chain will last for the life of the engine.Changing all the timing chain component is a big job.I would just get another engine if I have to do this.
What you need to look out for is that the guides and tensioners worn out easily.You will have to replace those sooner or later.My engine is already 207k but still with all original timing chain,guides and tensioners.


----------



## the_new_kid (Nov 12, 2004)

*wow*

again i have to say wow.

my car died 2 years ago already and i kind of lost touch with the site. 

now i am back because i still have plans for the car.


----------



## england07 (Dec 30, 2007)

*1993 Sentra SE*

266,498 I bought it at 230,000


----------



## Tee-Jay (Oct 18, 2006)

Got my car in 2005 with 125k on it with only a slight oil leak that has been fixed. It has about 140k on it and I just burned out the alternator when I was pissed one day. other than that, just oil changes. I think it just started to leak power steering fluid, but thats what the Florida heat does to 13 year old rubber hoses.


----------



## SR20s rule (Feb 19, 2006)

*1992 XE*

mine has "283,674" bought it when it was brand new, and ive had it ever since. never had any problems out of it. and so far the only thing that ive had to replace are the struts.


----------



## SwaN (Jan 5, 2008)

91 se-r just bought it. 
havent driven it yet, because 
im waitin for the license reinstatement
and then its on!

BTW 159,xxx FTW


----------



## Sentra E (Oct 16, 2007)

sentra97gxe said:


> Remember it's a nissan, not a ford or chevy. Our cars have a long life and excellent reliability.
> 
> Mitch


Uhh, my '95 Mustang GT has 245,000 on it with no major problems except a new transmission, which was my own fault... My uncle has a 2001 F150 with over 350,000 miles on it, and literally the only things he has replaced is the starter once, alternator once, upper ball joints, and of course the usual maintenance stuff. He still drives that truck 240+ miles _a day_ and it dosen't burn oil or anything... original clutch... I have seen Crown Vic's in the junkyard with over 500,000 on them... I also recently saw an '89 Sentra with 532,000 on it!



Sentra E said:


> 222,625 as of now.


Make that 230,000 now. The engine is now starting to make some bad noises. Going to keep driving it until the engine quits, then I may do a SR20 swap.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

92 red 240sx had 232000 and was running extremely strong... bought in Dallas, raced, and rockroad drifted in Colorado, drove perfect with only a few needed repairs from previous owner neglect (all four calipers rebuilt, couple hoses, cat, sp wires, original clutch that i tore the hell out of.... and i race hard.... even still the clutch lasted me from 180000 to about 205000, VC gasket, exhaust gaskets, suspension boots) the car thrived until an ex effed me head up and i raced it halfway across the country and then back to Dallas.... then another 4 months later when i still hadn't changed the oil....
lol, i've been waiting to use this smily...
:balls:
the 3rd cyl bearing spun and wore the crank a tad. i miss my soulmate...

92 wht 240sx.... just bought.... has 218000.... the idiot told me bottom end was fine and all i had to do was throw topend back on.... yeah... 4th cyl bearing is spun and crank is effed.

3rd KA... dunno but iz been put through it's courses... just put the block back together and the piston rings seem fine, and the bearings looked pretty good, but i know i'll have to rebuild again to be sure and not lose everything....

can't wait to have the other two cranks turned into coffee table legs if i end up not being able to afford migwelding and shaving them.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

lol Tee Jay more like god said... let there be 240's...oh yeah, and some sentras... sides... it's the 7th day.. time for the Cowboys and a beer!


----------



## NinjaB13 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have 227k and my 1992 still pulls strong. Just installed Hotshot Header and painted the VC. Check it out:


----------



## Sentra E (Oct 16, 2007)

NinjaB13 said:


> I have 227k and my 1992 still pulls strong. Just installed Hotshot Header and painted the VC. Check it out:


Very nice! Wish mine was that clean!


----------



## Rajesh77054 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Sold at 232K !*

I sold my Sentra last night with 231,791 miles on it.


----------



## AltiM3.5 (Jan 15, 2008)

*131.000*

Altima 02 131.000 manual still running ... takes some oil 


Abs sensor is going bad
Left right drum brake assembly died really badly after some hand brake turns.....
Door light
and A fell off the back .... so now it is ALTIM


----------



## lynchfourtwenty (Jan 23, 2008)

my se-r has 224k but i crunched the front end in mid december.. my new xe Auto has 211, was owned by a little mexican lady and takin car of... first dayi had it i was drivin it like i stole it.. but i paid $450 and it runs an drives Nice!


----------



## sortafast (Jan 16, 2008)

my 92 E has 230k on it and still beats most of the schmucks around here. Just need to get a 5spd and some sway bars. Heck It even got totaled in oct (didn't take much on a $700 car) and has been rebuilt (i.e. new to me fender and some beating on the hood) and runs just fine.


----------



## lynchfourtwenty (Jan 23, 2008)

yea my sub frame is bent beyond repair.. and bolting a passenger fender on is impossible.. it got hit in the passenger side corner.. we kind of hit eachother so it did more damage.. i paid 1500 for the se-r and 450 for the xe.. im gonna do a swap pretty soon


----------



## nismo_2005 (Jul 22, 2005)

i had 243,xxx on the 94 xe when i sold it and it rand great. now i have 203,xxx on the 93 xe and guess what? it also runs great.


----------



## skydew (Dec 21, 2007)

Yo, mine is 232k miles


----------



## Rob E (Dec 18, 2005)

bast525 said:


> It rattles a lot, so the timing chain tensioner is probably another of the 'usual problems' I'll have to deal with at some point...


525, check out this thread.

http://www.sr20forum.com/technical-...8199-how-remove-upper-timing-chain-guide.html

That will probably cure your rattle. Too bad you already did the valve cover gasket, could have done both at once.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

176k miles - 1997 200SX SE-R still strong.


----------



## lynchfourtwenty (Jan 23, 2008)

my origional se-r had 224 when wrecked an ran great.. i have a 92xe that has 213 an runs great.. i just picked up a 91 se-r with 200k+ an the engine blew on the way home.. well hearin that rod knock i kinda figured it would... but im gunna take the engine from the 92 se-r thats wrecked an put in the 91.. ya its got 224k but it runs great.. so until i can get a jdm replacement.. its what i have to work with


----------



## Z Trip (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a 1986 300ZX with 281 XXX K's on it! And I drive it like a race car. To my knowledge everything, engine wise, is stock.... YEAH NISSAN"S RULE!

Z


----------



## Sentra E (Oct 16, 2007)

This high enough for you guys? 



















Car was in a local junkyard, I believe it was an '89. Has since been crushed.


----------



## lynchfourtwenty (Jan 23, 2008)

i wonder if it ever had an engine swap or tranny swap?? lol either way thats nice mileage


----------



## Sentra E (Oct 16, 2007)

It was really hard to say what had been done to it. I know the pics make it look bad, but that's just because it had already been sitting in the Pull-A-Part for a couple of months by that point. I don't think it was too bad of a car cosmetically when someone junked it. It appeared to have been a relatively well taken care of car, the engine bay, interior, and the car overall was surprisingly clean.


----------



## GA16DE-b13 (Mar 12, 2008)

My sentra 1995 is at 248 000 KM


----------



## onemean460 (Mar 15, 2008)

hey whats up Im a new member on here and mine just clicked 336,900 dosent leak or burn oil. runs like it did when it left the factory.


----------



## bigtones-ga16 (Mar 1, 2008)

i have 95 sentra with 225000 on the original trans. The original the engine had 189000 before i killed it. The new engine is from a 99 sentra it had 70000. I installed the motor in August 2006 and as of today i put about 36000 on the motor.


----------



## bigtones-ga16 (Mar 1, 2008)

i have 95 sentra with 225000 on the original trans. The original the engine had 189000 before i killed it. The new engine is from a 99 sentra it had 70000. I installed the motor in August 2006 and as of today i put about 36000 on the motor.


----------



## xXDynamosXx (Aug 29, 2006)

~142,000 my buddy owned the car before I did and the speed sensor died, so the odometer isn't right coz he was too lazy to fix it so it's off by a few thousand the odometer says about 139,820


----------



## amje417 (Sep 4, 2007)

assuming is the mother of all f--- ups


----------



## amje417 (Sep 4, 2007)

197400 and still going


----------



## Steelheart (Sep 7, 2005)

I just got my 94 XE 5spd with 148k. I've got a feeling that it'll rust apart before the mechanicals die.

Steelheart


----------



## tremendotron (Apr 5, 2008)

1993 NX2000 still going strong at 160k, runs perfectly. Needed a new clutch around 140k and some new valve covers recently, but otherwise great.


----------



## Tinus (Feb 1, 2005)

144K with my 1.6 NX and still going nice!!
Never had major problems...

Cheers!


----------



## nxjj (Apr 17, 2008)

*70k*

91 NX2000 (black w/t's) 70,400 and climbing. Car has needed some rubber items replaced due to rotting out IE: cv boots, motor mounts. Other than that the car is pretty clean. Found car with rotting/flat tires in a garage outside of detroit. Cleaned her up inside and out and internaly and she runs like a champ.


----------



## twitch (May 2, 2003)

93 NX2000 57,8XX. Might be up for sale sooner or later, keep your eyes open in the FS section!!


----------



## bud_one (Feb 19, 2008)

Bought it with 118k miles on it..has been down the last month with fixing things here and there radiator,hoses,injectors , major tune up etc.Hope to get another 118k mile out of it. Previous owner ragged the mess out of it engine wise (did not take care of anything-oil was burnt and thick-he's an automotive tech and it was his daughters car-go figure)but the car is clean.


----------



## Noshkanok (Aug 10, 2009)

*Many miles*

I have 2 1993's, one white 4-door E 5-speed with 175k, and a black 4-door XE auto with 193k. I froze the block on the white car over the latest Iowa winter, but now that it's summer I'll try to repair it. The black car is leaky (oil, PS & tranny fluid) and its ignition lock wiring has come loose twice, but its still dead reliable. Starts like a champ every time.


----------



## jeffo21 (Jun 19, 2010)

194 thousand and still running strong.


----------



## Jr71vette (Dec 13, 2003)

Have a 99 Sentra 1.6L with 221,354 original miles and a 1992 SE-R with 174,532 miles. I bought it and only drove 3000miles before i started " restoring" the car. Both running strong. no major problems


----------



## Racegod (Dec 9, 2009)

hmmm i'm on about 340,000km... 2nd engine though...

GA15DS

changed at about 150,000km due to head gasket blown...


----------



## ZombieX (Feb 10, 2010)

209,386, still running strong e16s hi comp model with 5 speed and its never been pulled


----------



## darksider415 (Sep 3, 2007)

103,700 miles on my '93 Sentra XE. She's only stranded me once, and that was due to a dead alternator. Other than that, perfectly reliable.


----------



## stuffman (Apr 1, 2010)

137k on my '94 coupe... going strong except I need to get a new harness for my MAF and it's been a pain to find...


----------



## perufus (Apr 29, 2008)

*1994 Sentra XE 1.6L with slight mods.*

My car has 135,000 miles on it and is still going strong. I recently rebuilt it, it did not rebuild the engine, due to financial reasons. I painted it myself ($50paint job on YouTube), I was a sceptic but it actually came out ok!.


----------



## Otahyoni (May 2, 2009)

228xxx on mine. 

Coolant leak at the head so it'll be getting a new gasket.


----------



## Leviatan182 (Dec 29, 2009)

198xxx and still going


----------



## Sentra E (Oct 16, 2007)

313,500 as of today. Water pump started leaking and left me stranded.


----------



## wogie (May 28, 2012)

309,500 or more. Don't know how much longer it will run but I'd like to keep it going for another year. Need to work on a rust issue at the driver side panel where the hinge mounts, also the hood seems to "float" up a little on the interstate, got to get that tightened up. Other than that an 80 mile round trip everyday on the interstate, average 68 mph and mileage at about 34 mpg.


----------



## ajriding (May 10, 2010)

339,xxx. runs great, just probably not as much power as it had new. One oil leak Im too lazy to fix.


----------



## Mark_95 (Aug 30, 2012)

55,000 miles and feels like new. :thumbup:


----------



## noackrite (Dec 23, 2009)

#1 bought in 2002,my 94 had 120k it was bought for a step daughter and she beat the hell out of it . then it went to the step son and he beatit up even more .then was flooded to the top of the wheels during hurricane katrina.it was turned into a parts car with 150k on it .
#2 bought in 2007,my 91 had 150k on it when i got it and did a engine and tranny swap for the 94. now the 91 has 311k on it and is now on its 3rd tranny and 3rd engine.this car is my newspaper delivery car and i put about 70 miles a day on it for the past 5 years.


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

177,000

The previous owner dogged it and had to get a new(used) transmission twice.

I recently had to get a new starter, and a new fuel pump.

The fuel filter must have never been changed it's entire life, see: http://i49.tinypic.com/25yx3rl.jpg

I recently pulled off the valve cover to check the upper tensioner. Sure enough it's ground down to the metal. I used a super high power flashlight and could see that the chain had worn through the plastic tensioner, and I could look through the chain links and see metal.

I recently put on a UR pulley, and of course my front seal was leaking.

I recently put in new cap on, NGK wires, and NGK iridiums, and wow what a difference. It feels like I just put a brand new engine in it. For fuel economy purposes I put in a new O2 sensor and cleaned the mass air flow with CRC mass air flow sensor cleaner.


----------



## SEGA (Jan 3, 2013)

196200, rebuilt cylinder head at 196000, lel


----------



## pimpollo41 (Mar 23, 2013)

278,000. Bought it 4 years ago looking like crap, have fixed a few things over the years, a frien painted it for me (custom color) put a set of 15s and still going....... 5th gear pops out of course, but that'llbe the next project.


----------

